# TEL AVIV | One World | Pro



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)




----------



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)

Eyeonthefuture said:


> View attachment 2914170
> 
> View attachment 2914171
> 
> ...











One World - D-BLK Architects


The Seascape Villas project constitutes one of the first urban interventions in this very unique context, a landscape dominated by mountains and sea.




d-blk.com


----------

